# A chance to win a wine bottle stopper!



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

That's right, there is an open chance to win one of my wine bottle stoppers! 
All you need to do is take a side step over to this blog where there are five different ways to get yourself entered!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

It is a beautiful stopper that you are giving away!


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

This is the bottle stopper that is up for grabs.









Serial #: 2010-018:

Stopper Details:
~ Total pieces: 151 
~ Woods: Maple & Mahogany 
~ Cap: Sapele 
~ Dimensions: 2-1/8" tall, 1" diameter 
~ Finish: polyurethane (gloss)


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

done.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Shameless… I like you're style!


----------

